# Sunshine Factor



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

If I notice no problems with my pog's skin or quills, is it still a good idea to put her on an intake of sunshine factor you all talk about? Much like we take vitamins........

Where do you get it? Do major pet store chains carrier it?

Thanks. Kathy


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

When I asked my vet about SF, she thought it was a great idea, even though we've never had any flaking or quill issues with Hercules. She said it's made up of mostly B vitamins, and nothing he could actually overdose on (he'll just pee out the excess his body doesn't need). I don't give it to him all the time, maybe only every 4 or 5 nights. I bought it from Herc's vet, but it can also be purchased online (I think it's quite a bit cheaper online too). Herc loves the stuff, he gobbles up his dinner like a madman when I put SF on it!


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

My vet sells it, so maybe ask yours?  since they're the only exotic clinic in the area, and treat birds etc


----------



## alexdud25 (Oct 31, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a reputable website to buy SF from? I'm cautious of giving websites my credit card info because a family member once had their identity stolen.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Gonna bump because i also wanna know where to buy this from


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I bought it here, not sure if they ship to Canada?

http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/Sunsh ... oducts/52/


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Do any pet stores sell sunshine factor? I've been using flax seed oil it helps with the itching but my hedgie still has some dry skin. I thought I would give SF a try.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

they do ship to Canada, if i remember correctly.

but i do not believe it is sold in pet stores.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

CritterHeaven said:


> I bought it here, not sure if they ship to Canada?
> 
> http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/Sunsh ... oducts/52/


I bought my Booster (made by the same company, like SF with extras added for sick/injured/stressed animals) from this website, and they were very nice in helping get it shipped to me (I was in Germany at the time).

I have my boy Charley on it about 2x weekly for his skin which is chronically dry. I started giving it to him when he came down with mites earlier this year.

~Katie


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

I think you can also buy sunshine factor thru amazon.com and they ship it to canada. ( they get it from a pet store) I have some enroute . I was wondering how much you give you little ones??


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I use the Booster, made by the same company, but I believe it and Sunshine Factor have the same base ingredient, red palm oil?

I heat up a pot of water on the stove and put the bottle in the pot (cap on but slightly unscrewed for pressure to let off). Then when the water starts to boil I take out the bottle and using a 1ml syringe like those you give animals meds with, I measure out the amount I need for Charley, and then mix it in with some baby food to make sure he eats it all ^_^

I can't remember if I found the information for dosing on the bottle or on the Harrisons' website, but for the Booster it is .06ml per 100 grams of body weight, so since Charley is 600 grams, he gets .36ml of Booster.

Make sure if you use a syringe to measure the Sunshine Factor, that you clean it very well before putting it away; I learned this the hard way, this red palm oil is solid until it gets to the boiling point of water, so if the syringe is not well cleaned after each use the leftover oil gums it up really bad, and you have to pretty much drop it in boiling water to get it all off >_> The trick I use is since I already have a pot of boiling water right there from heating up the oil, I just swish the tip of the syringe around in the water, and draw the water up into the syringe a few times, then wipe the outside down wit a towel.

Here are the syringes I'm talking about:
http://www.amazon.com/Exel-tubercul...V7D8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1307195484&sr=8-1

And Here is the info for SF as it appears on Harrisons' website:
http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/rc/ssf.pdf

~Katie


----------

